# Craftsman table saw-model 137.218300



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

*Inheirted a nice old table saw and a headache. I cleaned the saw up and plugged it up. The motor came on then threw the wall circuit breaker (110) What does any one recommend. Now good the part the saw has a cord real on it .How could I do away with the cord reel and rewire this devil. Thanks for any help. The saw has a 4.4 motor.*


----------



## GJC (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, I what you are saying it has a extension cord real on it? It maybe drawing too many amps with the extension cord, and thats why it is tripping a breaker. Not sure what you mean. remember, an extension cord, will slow down the saw and draw more amps usually tripping breakers unless you have a heavy enough extension cord. Either cut the cord and install new plug end, or remove it at motor point and install a new 2' leader. Does this help? GregC


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you mean a cord reel? If so, wire the motor with a standard 12 gauge cord and plug.

How many amps is your breaker?

Edit: I looked up your saw ( http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0409535.pdf ) and found out that it has a universal motor that draws 15 amps. If you have it plugged into a 15A breaker, that may be the problem regardless of whatever cord you have on it. Incidentally, that saw isn't all that old.

Bill


----------



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks , I will check the breaker . It only has the cord that came with it. It has a retractable cord that goes into a spool with a spring in it. Would like to do away with the retractable gizmo. The plug in cord runs to the retractable gizmo. The retractable cord gizmo attaches to power cord Black,white and green wires. Then a short cord runs from retrackable cord reel to the on and off switch. Switch has two prongs on it,then there is what looks like a small breaker of some kind in the bottom of the switch ,it also has two prongs on it. Could some one have crossed wires. I have two black wires and two white wires comimg from a box to the switch.Any help is greatly appreaciated.*


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I took a look at the online manual for your saw to find that the retractable cord reel is an original part of the unit. That's an unusual feature.

Your three wires are green for ground, white for neutral and black for hot. The plug should be wired so that the green wire goes to the ground prong (the fat lower one) the white neutral goes to the wider prong and the black, hot wire goes to the narrower prong. 

I'm wondering if the problem isn't just that your circuit breaker can't handle the load, especially if there are other things on that circuit.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

*model 137.218300*

*Have a 20 Amp breaker on this plug in with nothing else plugged into this plug-in . Still baffled ,cleaned motor replaced motor plugged in and tripped breaker. I told the saw that I wasn't quitting ,that I was merely going to give said saw a break ,before I put the dreaded "Hammer Test" on it.By for now.*


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm hoping that you don't have a motor problem. Maybe pull it out and have a shop check it.

Before you do that. Try plugging it into a completely different circuit.

Bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Breaker*

How old is the breaker?
It is possible you may have a weak breaker.

I would have the motor checked first before changing the breaker. You actually may have a short in a winding. This will cause the breaker to trip. If the motor is not enclosed, meaning that you can see the copper windings, it's possible it has been wet and has develped a short.


----------



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

Motor shot .No I didn't shoot it. Next step is deciding to replace motor for around $200.00 or buying new saw.Thank all of you guys for your help.I really appreaciated your replies.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the motor. That's about the worst news you could get about the saw.

Personally, I wouldn't even consider investing $200 in that particular unit. I'd put that $$ toward a better, new or good used saw with an induction motor.

Good luck with it,
Bill


----------



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

What is an induction motor,and where would find one for this saw?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<What is an induction motor,and where would find one for this saw? >>

What you have is a universal motor that uses brushes. Generally, with a saw like you have, the motor is direct-drive, that is, its shaft goes right to the saw blade.

Larger table saws of the contractor, hybrid and cabinet types, usually use induction motors with belt drive. These are generally capacitor start and use no brushes. They run much more quietly and often have a lower horsepower rating than universal motors on table saws, though they seem to be just as powerful (difference in how they are rated?).

Adapting one to your existing saw is probably impractical, if not nearly impossible, since most induction motor saws are belt drive and the motors are much bigger.

If you are serious about a table saw, a good bang for the buck would be an used Emerson made Craftsman 10" belt drive contractor type saw (the motor sticks out the back) with a cast iron table. They were made for many years and often show up on Craigslist for $100 or less. After a tune-up and a good blade, they are usually good to go, and with a swap to a newer fence system they can be excellent saws.

If you look around this forum you'll find lots of information on these and other table saws to match your price range. The $200 a new motor would cost should get you into a nice used saw.

Bill


----------



## wayxware (Jan 24, 2010)

*induction motor*

Thanks for the info,Bill,I really appreaciated allo f you guys help.


----------



## Gino Pirelli (May 20, 2010)

*Craftsman 137.219800 tablesaw*

Hi: I just saw your questions from awhile back. I also have the same saw. Maybe we could make one saw out of two. I am in need of a fence for my saw. Or, my motor is good, what could we do together? I am located in Wisconsin, close to the Mississippi River. I am not a great fan of direct drive saws either, but this runs so smooth that i would like to use it for a backup or low use saw. Most direct drive saws are very noisy, but not this one. If you're still looking for a table saw, I would recommend keeping your eyes open like on Craigsliist, etc for a belt driven 10" saw that is not Craftsman. (Unless you can find an older one that is cast iron) The quality they sold in the past 30 years has really gone down hill. Keep your eyes open for like a Delta, Rockwell, Boice Crane or similar. Let me know what is up with your Craftsman.
S. Gene Prell, 608-372-3314, 12625 Fleetwood Rd, Tomah, Wi., 54660


----------



## Gino Pirelli (May 20, 2010)

*Oops*

That model number I quoted is wrong. the correct model number whisch is like yours is 137.218300. Serial number RFZ 2219. I couldn't read my own handwriting!!!
Gene


----------



## rocky1956 (Jul 30, 2021)

wayxware said:


> *Inheirted a nice old table saw and a headache. I cleaned the saw up and plugged it up. The motor came on then threw the wall circuit breaker (110) What does any one recommend. Now good the part the saw has a cord real on it .How could I do away with the cord reel and rewire this devil. Thanks for any help. The saw has a 4.4 motor.*


I have the same saw and in need of a rip fence. If you dont have luck I will buy your rip fence


----------



## rocky1956 (Jul 30, 2021)

Gino Pirelli said:


> *Oops*
> 
> That model number I quoted is wrong. the correct model number whisch is like yours is 137.218300. Serial number RFZ 2219. I couldn't read my own handwriting
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky1956 (Jul 30, 2021)

I will buy your rip fence , I do not have one for mine exact model number. call or text 5173583485


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

rocky1956 said:


> I will buy your rip fence , I do not have one for mine exact model number. call or text 5173583485


Rocky, your reply is 9 years too late!
Sorry, but you'll need to read the dates on the threads.
You might want to edit out your phone number to avoid scams?


----------

